
Ask HN: Easy way to find all internet comments discussing an article? - tittlemansCrest
Is there a way to easily see all &#x27;internet discussion&#x27; of an article? i.e all the reddit comments, hn comments, blogs, niche forums, etc talking about an article?<p>When I read an interesting article&#x2F;blog post I want to see more discussion about it and I go through tons of google queries to see where the article has been discussed.<p>In particular I&#x27;d like to be able to discover new forums&#x2F;blogs this way.
======
ksaj
Have you tried Google's operators? For example, searching for:

    
    
      link:www.cnn.com -cnn.com
    

will show you what links to www.cnn.com but isn't itself cnn.com. To search
for links to this post, it could look something like:

    
    
      link:https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23179276 -ycombinator.com

~~~
tittlemansCrest
Wow, I've never spent the time to look through all the operators. 'link:' gets
me most of the way there. Thank you!

~~~
ksaj
There are others to help you hone it in. Put mandatory things in quotes or
with preceding +. There are also operators for inurl: and also filetype: (or
ext:) that I have used often enough when looking for things that come in
specific formats.

EDIT: I just read one of your other responses. Take a look at adding site: to
the google searches. You could only do one site (reddit, hn, slashdot, etc) at
a time, but it's still at least an easy way to get specific results.

~~~
tittlemansCrest
It'd be cool if you could do multiple sites & then save that to an alias or
something. Thanks so much for your help!

~~~
thedevindevops
Something that may interest you: Google Custom Search JSON API 100 free
queries/day

------
behnamoh
There's an extension on Chrome that tells you if a certain webpage was posted
on HN or not. That said, popular posts usually receive hundreds of comments on
HN, let alone on other platforms. I have yet to read all the comments in my
favorite HN posts; doing the same for Reddit and other forums would definitely
be so much time consuming. I guess a good service would be something like
TL;DR for comments.

~~~
tittlemansCrest
One of my main motivations is getting a sense of what different communities
are saying about a piece of content. The experience can be pretty different
based on styles (i.e. amount of memes, how serious tone is, how combative,
etc).

When posts are really popular I'm usually not trying to read all the comments,
but would want to read top comments across different platforms.

------
zzo38computer
Not all comments are on Reddit, blogs, niche forums, etc, there may also be
comments on IRC, Usenet, Unusenet, Gopher, mailing lists, IPFS, Tor hidden
services, FidoNet, FTP, and web pages which are not indexed by Google (or
other web searches) (for various reasons). And some are HTTP but not HTML,
using other file formats such as plain text, PDF, etc.

